# HGH Experiences



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 4, 2005)

I have read some pretty far out there claims as to what HGH does, from making you grow taller to helping improve your eyesight.....?


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

HGH in very low doses is great for most older people 45+


----------



## jram (Nov 4, 2005)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> I have read some pretty far out there claims as to what HGH does, from making you grow taller to helping improve your eyesight.....?


Here's a good read on HGH.

The problem with all of these types of products is that they quote injectable HGH studies and tout their product as producing the same benefit as a 6 month injectable cycle. This just isn't the case in any way, shape or form.

These products tout they have the "highest effective dose allowed for OTC". What they are doing is squirting a couple of hundred thousand nanograms of HGH in some kind of suspension and then marketing that it contains "real" HGH. The average dose for these is 2.000 nanograms or less.

Two problem with this - number one it takes a million nanograms to equal one milligram (1mg = 3 IU's). The other problem is that HGH in simple terms is just a protein .... a 191 amino acid protein string. There is no question what your digestive system can do to protein strings .... that is how you break your tuna and chicken breasts into something your body can use. It is very efficient at breaking down the bonds of protein strings and digesting them. That is why all of us that are using HGH inject it. That is the ONLY way to get it into your system.

Now having said all of this, there seems to be some logic to the homeopathic way of thinking which is you dilute whatever substance you are using to an extremely low dose ... then you take this sublingually and it triggers you body to produce more of its own. I am not sure how much I buy into this line of reasoning, but there are a number of people using these types of products *(mostly older people)* that do seem to derive some kind of benefit from their use.

Now back to the original thought .... there is NO WAY to compare this type of 2,000 nanogram application (to the mouth no less) of something like HGH and injecting 660,000 nanograms at a time like we routinely do. All of the propaganda sheets that these folks use on the great benefit of their product is based on studies of injecting HGH.

Peace


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

I haven't ventured into using HGH yet, that will come in 2006 for me.


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I haven't ventured into using HGH yet, that will come in 2006 for me.


How mant IU's and how many months????


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm going to start off low at 1 iu's ED and go up from there until I see results w/o any unwanted sides.  I figure I'll run it for a minimum of 6 months to start. 

I want to get my bf down to 8% before I hit up the HGH.


----------



## Jollala (Feb 23, 2011)

Personally, I gained about one inch from stretching and hanging although it probably had more to do with correctingy posture.
hrrp://growingtallerstretches.com/


----------

